# updated - Tap/Die size chart



## jjudge (Jan 26, 2012)

I've collected updates from FPN and here at IAP. 
This is posting #2 of the Tap & Die size chart.

I think this post will be the last round for inputs; then I'll hit the IAP library with a final version in a week or two.

So, same request as before:  Update me with info.

If you know of a thread size, share it. I got some good Pelikan front-assembly updates from 'fountainbel'@FPN, and recent Cross & Pilot updates to the spreadsheet.

-- joe


----------

